# Crawfish farming in Georgia



## bigreddwon (Aug 16, 2012)

I know that they used to farm Crawfish in Georgia a long time ago, but for several reasons it stopped commercially on a large scale. Does anyone know of any small Crawfish farms in Ga? Anyone do it for personal consumption?


----------



## zedex (Aug 17, 2012)

Contact the Chamber Of Commerce in Woodbine or Camden county chamber and see if they can put you in touch with whoever it is that supplies them with crawfish for their annual festival.

  I never raised them but sure do love a plate of spicy hot mudbugs and ice cold beer. Kinda makes the world a tad more tolerable.


----------



## win280 (Aug 17, 2012)

papaz has a tread about aquaponics and crawfish. I think he is trying a very small scale operation.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 17, 2012)

Good stuff!      http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=691460


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone had any real world experience in farming grants? I hear about them but I was wondering if anyone here had got one or knows the process? I've contacted my local extension agent and I'm looking seriously at a small commercial operation for crayfish. I'll be financing it myself, but if there are grants I'm not aware of, _someones_ going to get them, shame for it to not be me.. First time farmer, disabled vet over 40.. Not counting on any, but I'm curious.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 20, 2012)

Imagine that, a hardcore libertarian trying to get a grant.  Will wonders never cease.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 20, 2012)

That's just not true... I'd like grant_*'s*_..

Also, if you don't have anything constructive to add to my thread, please keep it to yourself. We mix it up plenty in the PF forums, I'm not playin in here, this is important to me.


----------

